# duck blind ideas?



## ClemsonHunter (May 31, 2011)

This may not be archery related, but I am curious to see if anyone on here has any ideas. I am in the process of building/designing duckblinds to be used to hunt in flooded corn fields. I am trying to design stands that will sit 2-3 hunters and also be elevated around 2-4 feet off of the ground. That's the simple part. I am also trying to figure out a way to make the stands portable somehow. They won't need to go far but dragging with a 4 wheeler or tractor from one side of a field would be ok. Any ideas would be great


----------



## Bubbahoyt (Feb 27, 2004)

Here is the blind Ive been using for corn fields. Its made out of PVC and you can pick it up and move it by yourself. All ya needs are some buckets to sit on or other type of seat and it sit four comfortably. See attachments for pics and here is a parts list. kinda chopped up but gives you everything you'll need to make your blind. I used a mixture of fast grass and natural grass and corn stalks for my concelment talk to your farmer they dont have a problem if ya steal a few dozen stalks of corn before they harvest it. And it makes it easier to change your concelemant if the ducks/Honkers arent landing near your blind. That way you can make a move and not worry about sticking out like a sore thumb. Good luck

Parts list:
Unfortunately for me I wasn't able to find any of the 90 degree corner fittings and was forced to build using Option 2 supplies. Below is the modification to the corners using Option 2 supplies.
Before going out shopping make some calls to your local plumbing supply stores and inquire about the 90 degree corner fitting. Explain to them what you are trying to do and they might suggest a better method of making the corners. I visited 3 hardware stores before I began calling around only to find out that these fittings are very rare and my best chance of buying them would be online. This was not an option for me because the total cost with shipping and handling would have been at least $25, and would have busted my $50 allowance. My alternative was to use Tee Sockets and 90 degree Sockets for my corners (Option 2).
The total amount of pipe needed is 52 feet, so I purchased 6 - 10 foot PVC at least 1 ¼ inch diameter. Remember, the larger diameter PVC you purchase the heavier and more expensive this blind will be. 

Once you purchase all of the material you are ready to begin making your cuts. The cuts needed to construct this blind are as follows: 
2 - 72"
1 - 42"
11 - 36"
1 - 6"
2 - 18"
**If using Option 2 you will need to cut 5 smal pieces (4 inches) to connect the elbows to the tees. 
:
Now that all of your cuts have been made you are ready to begin assembling your duck blind. The first thing you will want to do is to construct the larger pieces first (front, back, and bottom) Then connect those three pieces together. Do not glue the pipes to the fittings just yet, you will want to make certain all of your cuts are good and everything fits. Once the blind is assembled it should look like the picture below
If you are happy with everything you can now remove the pipes from the fittings and begin gluing the pieces together. The PVC cement sets up really fast so you will have to be quick and accurate while gluing. 
When finished you can spray paint your blind with a matte finish. I used 3 different colors to get the look I wanted (black green, and brown). 
You now need to decide how you plan to conceal your blind. You can spend a lot of money on store bought material such as fast grass or camo burlap, or you can make your own using grasses from the marsh or prairie to supplement your concelement. This blind has a high profile, and will need to be camouflaged with large amounts of grass arranged to make it look like a mound. The grass found along any state highway right-of-ways will work perfectly. Just make sure you bring some snips and enough bailing wire to collect the grass. Then simply connect what you have collected to the frame and you're ready to hunt. 
The final cost of this blind after paint was just under $60 which was over my initial budget, but still cheap enough for me to make a couple more. One of the benefits this blind has over others is the weight. It is light enough for me to move quickly if the wind should happen to change directions. This is in addition to the self gratification you receive when you harvest any animal out of something that you constructed by hand


----------



## Bubbahoyt (Feb 27, 2004)

Here is a pic of a finished blind ready for paint and here is one painted .


----------



## ClemsonHunter (May 31, 2011)

That's an awesome looking blind man and thanks a lot for the info. its basically exactly what I'm looking for. The only problem is that I will be hunting in fields flooded with about 2-3 ft of water so id really like to have an elevated platform so that your not standing in the water all morning. Any ideas on some sort of elevated platform? And thanks again for the design


----------



## Dfol20 (Jul 25, 2009)

Try waders and a stool. if you can get down in the water and sink that blind it will create a low profile blind that would be better than any elevated blind. just put rollup sides on it to account for water levels.


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

what kind of land is it? if it is private, try finding an old running gear of a hay wagon you can pull it with your four wheeler with ease and your already a foot or two off the ground.


----------



## ClemsonHunter (May 31, 2011)

Yeah its private land. Thanks for the wagon idea


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

Your welcome. I think you can find some from northern tools or something like that but they can be expencive.


----------



## ClemsonHunter (May 31, 2011)

I think I may to to just construct some sort of rolling or sliding platform and place the blind design above ontop of the platform. Thanks everyone and ill try to post pictures after I'm done


----------



## bt028 (Aug 28, 2010)

you could always build a pontoon style platform using plastic 55 gallon drum, thus making it floating and portable


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Use an OLD boat trailer, preferably with a galvanized finish and put your blind on that.
Tow the blind out into the field and leave it.....trailer and all!
You are only using it for the blind anyway, and not towing down a highway.
Worse case scenario is that you may have to replace the wheel bearings more often, but they don't cost that much.


----------

